# Pioneer system - Rear deck speaker replacements



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Did you buy your Cruze from a dealership or from a person selling it personally? If you bought it from the dealership take it back and ask if you can get new speakers since they sold you a Cruze with blown speakers. They should replace it for free.


----------

